# Denver CO



## phoamslinger (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking for 1 additional player for a Tues evening game in SE Aurora.


----------



## Utrecht (Mar 25, 2002)

What time do you play?

I might be interested....

Also what is the make-up of the players (older, younger....)?

BTW, I live at Parker and Arapahoe


----------



## phoamslinger (Mar 29, 2002)

typically, 7:30 to ???.  Last Tuesday, we called it at 10:30, but the preceeding week was the end of a mini-campaign and it went until 12.  I live at Chambers and Smokey Hill.

Currently the group is one 18 year old, one 37, and two late forties.  We just lost a mid-20 year old (moved to Dallas, god only knows why).  So age isn't really an issue.

If you want, my email is phoamslinger@hotmail.com and I usually check it about once or twice a week.


----------



## phoamslinger (Mar 29, 2002)

double post


----------



## Utrecht (Mar 30, 2002)

Phoam,

Got your e-mail - unfortunately my WIN 2K local profile got corrupt so I did not get a chance to respond.

I am definately interested - the only catch is that my wife has Jazercise on Tues (and Thur) until about 8 - so I would not be able to get there until 8:15 - 8:30.

Second, I am a consultant so there is the possability that I could shipped off to Timbuktu (for example, there is a chance that I might be going to Israel this month) - so if neither of these present a problem I am very interested.

if you want, feel free to forward me some campaign info and I look it over and construct a character (and get permission from my wife).....


----------

